# 1949 Red Phantom ? BFG?



## sstone (May 8, 2012)

Does anyone know if the '49 phantom was ever badged as a BFG?  My Dad acquired a bike in '84 with a house he bought in Kansas.  The bike was in a leanto shed.  It had belonged to the home owner's son (who was selling the house after his parents died, but lived in CT).  He'd told my Dad that the bike was purchased new in the "late 40's", and left it there when he, the son, left home.  My Dad told him that if they bought the house, the bike would have to be included!!

My Dad describes it as a red (albeit faded) with black and chrome striping, tank w/ horn, tail light under the rack but has a generator on the rear wheel for the tail light, and springer front end.  He doesn't have any photos, although I'll be back there (from CA) next month.  I'm trying to do some preliminary research as he said he would give it to me (on the promise that I will it to one of his nephews!).  I asked him specifically about the chainring shapes and he described it as having "arches", not circles or hearts.  I've done some online searches, as well as referring to my "Schwinn Tech & Spec Guide" by G Green, for that era with that chainring, I keep coming back to the Phanton.  My Dad  said the headbadge is an elongated oval, red background with silver lettering and margin, with "BF Goodrich" written down the badge, and "Schwinn Built" at the bottom of the badge.

What does this sound like?  Am I on the right track?  If it is a Phantom, will the BFG designation detract from it (I'm a purist and I prefer to leave it alone!)?

I'm flying back to visit, but would this be worth shippping to CA to my house?

Sherrill


----------



## how (May 8, 2012)

sstone said:


> Does anyone know if the '49 phantom was ever badged as a BFG?  My Dad acquired a bike in '84 with a house he bought in Kansas.  The bike was in a leanto shed.  It had belonged to the home owner's son (who was selling the house after his parents died, but lived in CT).  He'd told my Dad that the bike was purchased new in the "late 40's", and left it there when he, the son, left home.  My Dad told him that if they bought the house, the bike would have to be included!!
> 
> My Dad describes it as a red (albeit faded) with black and chrome striping, tank w/ horn, tail light under the rack but has a generator on the rear wheel for the tail light, and springer front end.  He doesn't have any photos, although I'll be back there (from CA) next month.  I'm trying to do some preliminary research as he said he would give it to me (on the promise that I will it to one of his nephews!).  I asked him specifically about the chainring shapes and he described it as having "arches", not circles or hearts.  I've done some online searches, as well as referring to my "Schwinn Tech & Spec Guide" by G Green, for that era with that chainring, I keep coming back to the Phanton.  My Dad  said the headbadge is an elongated oval, red background with silver lettering and margin, with "BF Goodrich" written down the badge, and "Schwinn Built" at the bottom of the badge.
> 
> ...



At one time BFG was the largest retailer of Schwinns,,I would not doubt that a Phantom would have a BFG headbadge. And if so,,it would certainly not detract from the value at all,,if anything if it is more rare than a Schwinn badge it would probably ad a little to the collectability.

How about a pic?


----------



## MagicRat (May 9, 2012)

I am NO Expert...but...

If its a late 40's early '50's Schwinn Made BFG,It shouldnt have a welded on kickstand.

My 1950 Schwinn BFG DX doesent have one.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 9, 2012)

All Phantoms had welded in stands. V/r Shawn


----------



## greenephantom (May 9, 2012)

From the partial description, it's likely one of two things, BFG Phantom or Streamliner.  Phantom will have chrome fenders and tank, Streamliner (BFG's B6) will have painted fenders and tank.  Otherwise very similar. Either would be a great find.
Cheers, Geoff


----------



## sstone (May 9, 2012)

*pic*



how said:


> At one time BFG was the largest retailer of Schwinns,,I would not doubt that a Phantom would have a BFG headbadge. And if so,,it would certainly not detract from the value at all,,if anything if it is more rare than a Schwinn badge it would probably ad a little to the collectability.
> 
> How about a pic?




Thanks for the info, I thought it might be a little more rare, but wasn't sure.

I fly back for a visit on the 12th next month.  Dad said we would get the bike down when I get there, as it's hanging in his shed.  I can't decide if I'm more anxious to see the bike or my parents, lol!  I'll try to get photos up w/in a couple of days.


----------



## sstone (May 9, 2012)

greenephantom said:


> From the partial description, it's likely one of two things, BFG Phantom or Streamliner.  Phantom will have chrome fenders and tank, Streamliner (BFG's B6) will have painted fenders and tank.  Otherwise very similar. Either would be a great find.
> Cheers, Geoff




Yeah, there were a couple of bikes that I kept going back and forth about.  The difference being the production dating.  I figured both were cool finds, I'll be thrilled with either!

BTW, love your book, I carry it w/ me when I go bike swapping, etc.  It's been a great help as I've just started out in the bike thing this past year!


----------



## sstone (May 9, 2012)

Awesome, thx for the help.  I'm excited to see what it might be, but trying not to get my hopes up!  I do know that whatever it is, it's rideable and in decent condition, as my Dad rode it in a couple of hometown parades (he was the city manager).

If you think of anything else, let me know.  As soon as I have pix, I'll post 'em!

Thx, Sherrill


----------



## cyberpaull (May 9, 2012)

*1949 Schwinn Green Phantom*






Not sure if this helps, but my 49 has a Schwinn Excelisor Badge on it.


----------



## sstone (Jul 23, 2012)

*Update*

Not sure if anyone is still follwoing this, but the bike is a 1952 Schwinn Red Phantom, with a BFGoodrich badge.  I can't believe it, but I got home and realized I hadn't taken a photo!!

It is in really good condition, but seriously needs an overhaul.  Nothing a little elbow grease won't clean up.  It is, however, missing the fenders .  My Dad, who is 70, said that when he was a kid, the first thing that they did to a bike was remove the fenders.  Apparently at the time, this was cool.  I can totally see this on a relatively inexpensive bike (for the day), but on a Phantom?

Anyway, the original owner put a generator and old chrome light on it as a replacement for the missing light on the fender, so it doesn't look bad.  My dad had located some acceptable fenders and installed them.  They appear to be Schwinn as they fit in all the right places.

For now, it is hanging in his barn at my sisters farm in Kansas, along w/ two other non-collectible bikes (girls Volkscycle and Duchess), waiting for me to drive back and get them (from CA).


----------

